# NW45's : what color msf (natural) do you wear?



## milamonster (Mar 24, 2009)

i have deep dark cuz that's what the lady used in the store...but im starting to think maybe i need dark? because i was doing my face one day and i put  on my powders and suddenly i looked in the mirro and  it made me very dark. not bronzed just plain old dark (nothing's wrong with dark , but it made me a shade or two darker). I mean, i don't use it that often usually just a bit but it got me thinking. So I was just wondering, which do you use ladies? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 24, 2009)

i use gold deposit its the only MSF i have and i like it.


----------



## gitts (Mar 24, 2009)

I am NW 47-50 an dI use Deep Dark too.  I use it lightly though and it looks great.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 24, 2009)

oh didnt know you meant msf natural i use medium dark but lightly just to set my foundation


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Dark. Maybe later in summer I'll switch to DD. I've done that before. I was using DD and noticed when I washed my face at night, I looked a totally different color after rinsing.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not NW45 but NC50 and can either use Dark or Medium Deep.

Deep Dark I only use in the summer time because of its undertones are way too red for me to use during any other time for me.  It makes me look too "bronzed", if you know what I mean.  =]


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 25, 2009)

Deep Dark. Dark looks... ashy on me. NW45 (sometiems 47), btw


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm NW45 all year except for the summer when I am NW47 and I wear Deep Dark.  But everyone's skin is different.  Go figure.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 25, 2009)

I use Dark for the most part. This past summer I started using Deep Dark because I got darker obviously. I'm back to using Dark again now and loving how it looks. It's a perfect match for me


----------



## HerShe (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't get enough of my MSF in deep dark and Gold Deposit


----------



## Entice (Mar 25, 2009)

I loove Gold Deposit


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm NC50 and I wore the deep dark for a little while but it was too dark. I switched to the deep and it's a much better match.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 25, 2009)

NW45 and i use deep dark. I don't find it makes me darker but it does leave a bronze glow...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok no one asked me....But ya'll know I like to play....NW43/NC45  Medium Dark and Dark in the summer


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am NW 45/47 and I use Deep Dark MSF Natural.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had the same dilemma. I am an NC50 and used to use Dark MSF. Now I switched to the color lighter than Dark which is Medium Deep and it works out perfectly. The Dark MSF makes me look bronzed on my face only! I cant really wear that by itself, since it makes me look more orange  on my yellow undertone.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i have deep dark cuz that's what the lady used in the store...but im starting to think maybe i need dark? because i was doing my face one day and i put on my powders and suddenly i looked in the mirro and it made me very dark. not bronzed just plain old dark (nothing's wrong with dark , but it made me a shade or two darker). I mean, i don't use it that often usually just a bit but it got me thinking. So I was just wondering, which do you use ladies? Has anyone else had this problem?_

 
im so glad you asked this question.  Because im a nw45 also and i feel that my deep dark msf looks strange some times.  kinda red and dark.  i know im a dark chocolate girl so i nervous about use the dark msf.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you guys SOOOOO much! 
i think im going to get some dark next time i go to the mac store =)
ill post my updates =)


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_im so glad you asked this question.  Because im a nw45 also and i feel that my deep dark msf looks strange some times.  kinda red and dark.  i know im a dark chocolate girl so i nervous about use the dark msf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^I had the exact same issue. Normally when I apply my makeup its not quite sunrise outside so I can never really see what the final result looks like in daylight until later on (I just hope for the best lol..) One day I happened to apply it mid-morning and I noticed when I was finished that my face and neck were like 2 totally different colours. My face was kind of red and dark just like you described. So yeah, now Deep Dark is my summer colour. You should try Dark, I don't think it will make you appear lighter or make you ashy. Get it applied in store and find a mirror or take a photo of yourself in daylight to see if there is any major difference.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 26, 2009)

i just was gonna ask this!!!! i swear!!! i use the dark deep, i don't see a problem but wanted to try dark and see if there's a difference


----------



## Entice (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to the MAC store last night and the MSF Dark blended in perfectly and I wear NW45 studio fix powder.


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Those who say they use Gold Deposit...do you use it over another powder or 
alone? Is it not shimmery?


----------



## Entice (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a shimmery gold powder that I use as a highlighter.  I put it on top of my blush (cheekbones) collarbones, cleavage.


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a NW47 (all season long according to all the MAs I asked within different seasons so go figure) and I use deep dark. I use it very lightly to set my powder and this is not my everyday powder. I usually use the regular deep dark blot powder on a daily basis because my oily skin.


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_It's a shimmery gold powder that I use as a highlighter.  I put it on top of my blush (cheekbones) collarbones, cleavage._

 
What she said


----------



## vita cooper (Apr 2, 2009)

a friend of mine (who is a makeup artist) used studiofix fluid on me in nw47 & she also used msf in dark. most of the time i use msf (dark) by itself. i kinda think the studiofix makes me red looking (even tho i have red tones 2 my skin). nobody else seems 2 notice this but me


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2009)

I use the Dark shade, I think the deep red undertones would make Deep Dark too dark for me.


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

I use Medium Deep and it is perfect for my skintone.


----------

